# Any Chicagoland modders out there?



## Chicago X (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there, folks.

I would like to get my feet wet in the modding arena, but I'm the type that learns by watching. :huh:

I have decent soldering skills, but zero experience with flashlights.

Are there any Chicagoland experts that would be interested in helping out a modding newbie on a beginner's project? :wave:


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 12, 2010)

No one interested in a Chicago-area GTG?

Pizza and adult beverages on me.


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 24, 2010)

You guys must really want to see what I blow up without help.....


----------

